# Best flashlight for camping?



## underconstruction (May 20, 2007)

Hi guys, im pretty new to the world of flashlights. I am looking for the best camping flashlight. I go on trips that are usualy 3 or more days so I need something with good run time. And I cant spend over $30. Any suggestions? Also, any suggestions for a head lamp?


----------



## frank777 (May 20, 2007)

I would recommend the Streamlight ProPolymer Luxeon 4AA ~ $30. The Petzl Tikka XP is my favorite headlamp. A good place to buy online is:
http://www.brightguy.com/

Enjoy your camping trips!


----------



## r0b0r (May 20, 2007)

Fenix E0 ?

Single Nichia CS 5mm LED and runs regulated 12hrs from a single alkaline AAA 
16hrs if you use an Energizer E2 Lithium

Output is not high, but it's great for when your eyes are adjusted to darkness. I use mine with a diffuser made from an old glowstick cut in half. Fantastic little area light.

Would certainly recommend the E0 for camping, as a tent light and general close up lighting it's heard to fault. Lightweight and durable, too.
I keep mine clipped to my front belt loop.
Always accessible - and with the glowstick diffuser attached, it serves as a useful "crotchlite", illuminating my immediate surrounds like a halo


----------



## tygger (May 20, 2007)

For that budget, and pure simplicity, I'd recommend the Maglite 2AA LED, The Princeton Tec Apex or Petzl Tikka headlamp, and a cheapo (dim) AAA single LED, keychain type light. When your eyes adjust to the dark you will won't need (and won't want) more than dim light to see your way around. Of course it helps to have a bright light like the Mag to spot things if you hear a noise in the bushes.


----------



## techwg (May 20, 2007)

you really want to protect yourself and others you camp with. Light can save your life, i would strongly urge you to look at lights twice the price... Look for a cree that tickles your fancey.


----------



## shakeylegs (May 20, 2007)

under,
Are you car camping, backpacking, horsepacking . . .
Is weight a concern and how much light do you need?

For general camp setup and chores I like the princeton tec aurora headlamp with its nice floody beam, very light weight and extremely long runtime with variable output on 3 AAA batteries - leaves your hands are free to get camp set up. It's not a great thrower and is not my first choice for night hiking (I prefer a hand held) but it is a good all around, useful choice.

If I'm backpacking and wan't to shave ounces I'll take a Photon Freedom Max with some backup batteries. For the white light photon figure 2 hours of max output per set of batteries with declining output thereafter for 5 or 6 hours. Output is comparable in brightness to low on a fenix lodce, plenty of light to do chores, can even hike a trail carefully with it. For really long runtime and to preserve night vision, the Freedom with red led can't be beat around camp. Both Freedom's come with optional clips allowing you to clip them to the brim of your cap - read hands free.

When I need long runtime (efficiency), light weight, variable output with max output capability, my all around choice is a fenix! They're just beyond your price range but really hit the mark on all counts. An L2dce is smaller than a minimag, provides all the light you could want (65 hours on low), throws great when you need to spot something in the distance, it's light weight and uses common AAA batteries. 

I sometimes still use an old fenix L1p with a two stage mod that gives me plenty of useable low camp light and very good throw on high for trail hiking and night spotting. It takes a AA battery that I can pick up anywhere on the trail. The current fenix L1Dce is light-years better and only $20 or so more than your budget.

If I need big light and very light weight I take the fenix P1dce. It's light enough to wear as a headlamp (headband improv) and as a hand held trail light it's great. The P2dce is a little heavier, a little cheaper, and just as good in terms of output. If I don't need max throw, I'll take fenix's LODce with a spare AAA battery. Lots of useable light and almost no weight. 

Of course if I'm car camping around alot of 2 legged company, I bring a 3d mag just in case someone tries to take my firewood! 
Absolutely reliable


----------



## Daniel_sk (May 20, 2007)

I find a headlamp much better for camping than a flashlight, first get a headlamp - then maybe a flashlight (but you are not going to use it that much). Don't think that the most expensive, biggest ouput headlamp is the best. Take something smaller, you will have sufficient output on low. I have spent many nights out in the woods and I am very happy with my Petzl Tikka XP (which is small, lightweight, no external battery pack), or you might consider a PT EOS (which has regulated output). Most of my friends don't even have a headlamp or light and they live happy  .


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (May 20, 2007)

Well at that price level there are a few nice lights, but you are just below the level where lights start getting REALLY good in terms of performance. 

How bright of a light do you need? If you only want around 10 lumens or so you might want to look into the old style Inova X1 which uses a single Nichia LED. It runs for around 10 hours on a single AA Alkaline. 

If you don't need the light really soon (less than a month) then I would buy this light:

http://dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.2944

It pretty much fits your needs perfectly. It has three levels of output (lo,med,hi). The low level will have very long runtime while the hi level is very bright and will run for around 1.5-2 hours. 

If you are willing to pay a little more then the L2DCE is the absolute PERFECT camping light. It sells for a little over $50 but honestly it is worth the price! It has 4 levels of output and runs for over 80 hours of constant brightness on the low setting (when using 2 Lithium Energizer cells). On the highest setting it is over 100 lumens and runs for 2 hours. With the Lithium Energizers it is also weighs virtually nothing. 
I have this light and when I go camping later this year it will be my go to light.


----------



## maglite (May 20, 2007)

again, just above your budget, but very very worth it, especially if you are seriously into camping. i really prefer 123s, and recently got the streamlight argo xp. it costs 50 dollars or so, and it has two levels. 
low, which is more than adequate for most anythign you will do, lasts roughly 25-30 hours (if i remember correctly). high lastsw 5 hours. you can back the battery cover out half a turn and prevent the light from coming on in your pack. the last few trips i have been on, this has been my primary light. as other have mentioned, a nice little aaa or aa low power led light will run for days (litteraly) on a single battery and is quite usefula around camp. i am currently looking for a 123 equivalent of the innova x1.... suggestoins anyone? 


also, the P3D i just got will light up the woods quite well if you feel so inclined. don't kid yourself. you NEED many lights while camping.......


----------



## frank777 (May 20, 2007)

tygger said:


> For that budget, and pure simplicity, I'd recommend the Maglite 2AA LED.


 
I have a Maglite 2AA LED. It is a GREAT LED flashlight for the money, but be careful..... when the batteries are dying, you really don't notice a significant decrease in brightness because of the regulation circuitry. Many of the AA LED Maglite's will go from a decent brightness level and simply wink out in a heartbeat leaving you in the dark; an unforgivable behavior for any flashlight. If you do go with the Maglite, be sure to carry a backup. I don't think the 3 AA mag behaves that way, but I'm not sure.


----------



## winterzelt (May 20, 2007)

If you need a 3 day runtime for real outdoor camping and can`t spend more then 30 dollars .... well then DON`T GO! cause we`ll probably read about your dead body found laying only 100 meters from the nearest road with broken neck and dead as hell because you lost your way in the dark and fell over or from whatever . You need eighter more then one dirty cheap light cause one will surely fail  or at least one good light . I`d take a photon freedom for camp work and a fenix ( p2dce p1dce l2dce l1dce are all fine) to light up the path + some spare batteries. or a bulky old 3d maglite if you don`t care about weight.


----------



## selfbuilt (May 20, 2007)

For general camping, a headlight is probably the most useful - some good choices were mentioned above. 

For really dim light, I'd just go with a bunch of cheap <$1 squeeze lights (i.e. photon clones), like you'll find on dealextreme.com. Good for passing out to family and friends, attaching to luggage/clothing, etc.

For an all purpose thrower, the SL ProPoly Lux is an excellent choice for outdoor all weather use. Just loaned this to my daughter for a week-long field study couse she is taking. I can't recommend the MMag 2AA for the reasons stated above - the sudden drop-off really cripples this light for camping use, IMO.


----------



## Lightfantastic (May 20, 2007)

The 3xAA Magled does not just wink out like the 2xAA does, and the Magled 3xD will run just about until the next major geological event. Not the brightest, not the best, but certainly 2 of the simplest, most widely available and most serviceable lights available to the general public.


----------



## scottaw (May 20, 2007)

Ok, you have $30 and you're going camping. Lets not break the budget like we always try to do here.... I personally NEED a headlamp when i go camping, have a lot of stuff to do with my hands. So lets spend $10 on that, wal-mart, target, etc all have some sort of headlamp in the $10 range. Nothing fancy, not super bright, but get one that runs on AA, those coin cells can get expensive. So we have $20 left, why not a mag 2D (or whichever # of cells you prefer) Yes yes i know everyone is going to hate me for saying to but a regular old incan mag, but i know at lowe's they're $16. Have you ever broken a mag? Me either, it'll work when you need it. So we've spent about $25 now, spend your other $5 on the batteries and enjoy your trip. Now we don't have any "throw monsters" or "10 day runtimes" but once you light your fire, you shouldn't need much light in the immediate area. If you go hiking, carry your lights, but leave them off and walk by the moonlight. And if you get in some trouble, shine your mag, and swing it. Have a great trip.


----------



## Gimmy (May 20, 2007)

Can't go wrong with a mini-Mag AA LED, it should fit your buget and they sell them at [email protected] Take along more batteries than you think you will need. 

If you can afford a little more I recommand a princeton tec EOS headlamp, it has three level of brightness and strobe. I found med suitable for most tasks(approx 10 hrs runtime), low is good for reading maps (40+ hrs runtime) and high is there if you need it (approx 3 hrs runtime). 

Good luck


----------



## NeitherExtreme (May 20, 2007)

I know I've seen head straps that are supposed to hold mini-mags. I don't know how much they are or how well they work. Maybe someone else could help me out there? Could he kill two bird w/ one stone?
MiniMags also have a great candle mode for around the camp-site work.


----------



## Aepoc (May 20, 2007)

Best LED for camping: 

Surefire L5

But of course, any true Flashaholic wouldn't carry just one light on them:

ROP high or any other bright Incan for good color rendition (if its summer camping)
A good turbo head (incan or LED) (I prefer LED for runtime)
A small EDC type light for in the tent and around the camp sight
And of course a multitude of beater (but still bright) lights to give your company


----------



## shakeylegs (May 20, 2007)

under,
We're all kind of shooting in the dark here offering what works for us. If you can better define how you will use your light(s) and for what tasks, we can all refine our recommendations and perhaps find something YOU will find useful.


----------



## Gryffin (May 20, 2007)

WIth your budget, you're pretty much limited to one quality light. I'd suggest shopping around for a good deal on a Petzl Tikka XP. For camping, hiking, kayaking etc., having both hands free is a godsend, and the Tikka XP is lightweight, compact, and flexible: 3W Luxeon, 3xAAA batteries that are easy to find, three brightness levels plus momentary turbo, and with a sliding diffuser that allows you to light up just your lap (low/diffuser on), or reach out into the woods (turbo/diffuser off), and most any chore in between. 

However, I think it's a bad idea to rely on just one light, just like its a bad idea to rely on just one water source or fire source. 

At the very least, grab a couple Photon Freedom Max lights (or even cheap-o "fauxtons" if that's all you can afford) for last-ditch back-up.

And if your car/truck camping, a MagLED in a 3-C MagLite comes in real handy for lighting up whatever made that noise 50 yards into the woods.


----------



## javafool (May 20, 2007)

I would recommend the Streamlight ProPolymer 3C LUXEON or the Streamlight ProPolymer Luxeon 4AA if you need something smaller. Both great flashlights and can be purchased for about $30 each if you shop around.


----------



## Dodge (May 20, 2007)

> If you need a 3 day runtime for real outdoor camping and can`t spend more then 30 dollars .... well then DON`T GO! cause we`ll probably read about your dead body found laying only 100 meters from the nearest road with broken neck and dead as hell because you lost your way in the dark and fell over or from whatever



You know, plenty of people manage to go camping without hundreds of dollars worth of high quality lights, and very few of them end up dead. Not in danger of losing the plot a bit here, are we?


----------



## BlackDecker (May 20, 2007)

If $30 is your absolute limit, then buy a Inova X1 - good runtime from a single AA cell. With the remaining $10, buy a cheapie headlamp. After seeing the convenience of having hands-free light, you'll want to definitely have some type of headlamp.

Don't trust your life to a MagLED 2aa. I own one, and the light it puts out is fantastic, that is until it just completely winks out and goes dead without even any warning. Completely useless as a camping light unless you can put in 2 AA cells in complete darkness.


----------



## ADDICTED2LITE (May 20, 2007)

The new Inova Xo is a great quality light with enough output for most camping needs, 5 hours regulated runtime and small enough to fit anywhere. $30 at lighthound


----------



## z282z06 (May 20, 2007)

I guess my first question would be don't you have any flashlights now? if you have a 30 dollar budget it, save your money and use what you already have. There's tons of inexpensive headlamps out there.http://niteize.com/productdetail.php?category_id=28&product_id=61

I have one of these, it was about 5 bucks(dont remember where I got it) but I believe they have them at Malwart. It is adjustable so you can throw many different lights in it. Smaoky mountain knife works has a closeout on an LED and foldinbg knife combo for 6.99. Check them out. http://www.eknifeworks.com/webapp/eCommerce/product.jsp?PriceEnd=&order=Default&CatalogName=&range=41&list=20&Feature=&Cat=15&SearchText=&Mode=Cat&PriceStart=&Brand=&SKU=G80000



Headband
<SPAN class=content2text>


----------



## Gunner12 (May 20, 2007)

If you have to stay under $30 and have the newer LEDs(Cree XR-E or Seoul P4), here are some lights form Dealextreme but be prepared to wait for a month for them to arrive.
Runs on AAs:
Dexlight X.V(multi modes,$24)
Ultrafire C3(Review, bring lots of AA batteries, $18)
Ultrafire C5(Review, runs on a CR123 or 2 AA, $22)
MXDL Cree(Review, $10.50)
MTE 1AA Seoul, $13.50, reports of bad switch.

Runs on CR123s:
3W Cree, $15
Ultrafire Cree, $20.50
Ultrafire C2(Review, 2 CR123s good at projecting light and has a strong spill, I recommend 18650 lithium ion rechargable and charger, $23)
Ultrafire Alpha C1, 2 CR123 $24
Superfire Cree, 2 CR123s, $20

And some of these or these for back up.

Most of the above lights don't have a very long runtime, bring batteries.


----------



## scottaw (May 21, 2007)

+1 on "not going to end up dead" Seriously, i've done a LOT of camping when all i owned was a simple old mag. If you're going to climb everest, you've got money to burn, camping in the woods in most of america is a fairly safe adventure. If this is one of your first camping trips, spend money on your other gear first, get a nice tent and bag, a small folding shovel will be invaluable, and a nice cooler. If you live in bear country, make sure you hide your food or get bear-proof boxes.


----------



## Bandgap (May 21, 2007)

Get a head torch. Then you can have both hands free when you have to pitch at night. 

LEDs mean that the bulb wont blow. 

One with dim settings means you wont blind yourself reading at night. 

IMHO, maglights are heavy for what they do and the bulbs quickly darken. 

Petzl are good and reliable in my experience. 
Princeton Tec seems the same

Steve


----------



## winterzelt (May 21, 2007)

Dodge said:


> You know, plenty of people manage to go camping without hundreds of dollars worth of high quality lights, and very few of them end up dead. Not in danger of losing the plot a bit here, are we?


 
Well I just blame it on the fever ...the damn flashlight fever:devil:


----------



## M I K (May 21, 2007)

.


----------



## Blindasabat (May 21, 2007)

A small, cheap long running headlight would really be the primary thing you need. I used a Petzle Tikka 3AAA as my only light on a 9 day trip and was satisfied, but that was before finding CPF and realizing my addiction. Now I use a modded PT EOS with a semi-floody optic and my favorite tint, V1.
Off topic: how does joining Alcoholics Anonymous help quit drinking, while joining CPF encourages the addiction?
Back on topic...
So after joining CPF, I could not imagine doing even a lightweight hike with only one or two lights, even if one is a Photon Freedom (great lightweight backup, even as a headlamp). I usually now take a couple of small single CR123 lights: a SF E1 with ML1 head and McE2S switch, and a Fenix or other new light for fun. 


maglite said:


> ...as other have mentioned, a nice little aaa or aa low power led light will run for days (literally) on a single battery and is quite useful around camp. i am currently looking for a 123 equivalent of the Inova X1.... suggestions anyone?


An Inova X01 or something with a single CR123 and small size would rock for a camp light IF it came with a more efficient LED like the Rebel. Of course a new, smaller T1 would be great too.

I personally prefer CR123s for single cell lights for output, small size of spares, and ability to use Li-Ion rechargeables, but now with Cree LEDs, several 1AA lights have good output and runtime. I just would not recommend any of the really cheap lights, they just aren't as reliable and you need reliability when camping. I got one of the $10 Cree lights and the head won't even stay on tight the threads are so loose. I waited three weeks for that?



maglite said:


> don't kid yourself. you NEED many lights while camping.......


Yup...


----------



## greenlight (May 21, 2007)

A flashlight that glows is ideal so you can find it when you REALLY need it, like 2am.


----------



## underconstruction (May 21, 2007)

OK, how about on a $50 budget. I'm leaning toward a headlight.


----------



## BlackDecker (May 21, 2007)

underconstruction said:


> OK, how about on a $50 budget. I'm leaning toward a headlight.



Nuwai HLX-712L Headlamp. Uses 2 CR123 Lithium cells, on high cranks out double the light of a 2D Mag and runs for 5 hours on high. Around $30.

http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/nuwai_hlx-712l.htm


----------



## TORCH_BOY (May 22, 2007)

2AA [email protected] Led and a spare set of batteries,


----------



## vandrecken (May 30, 2007)

Petzl Tikka XP. Nothing better.

Anything else is luxury not necessity. If you're backpacking and going to have to carry it, then you soon learn to get ruthless about unnecessary weight.

You don't need any more than 10-20 lumens and most of the time 5 is plenty. You'll use the torch on dim more than on full.

But...

Long life candles can be nice because they have a comforting quality of light and provide a useful amount of warmth in a tent on a cold night. They can be quite safe if handled correctly.

A compact high output light with a long reach such as a C3 can be useful for routefinding on night hikes - avoiding the fork that pretends to be going East when the trail splits only to swing 90 degrees once you've followed it for a hundred yards ! Use it sparingly, not as a general purpose light.

Something water and bombproof can be nice to have as a backup when you're in the wilds - an Inova X5 maybe a 24/7 or a 4xAA Princeton tec LED all have their own appeal. Lithium cells are preferable.

Car camping - take a tilley or coleman lantern  you can afford the space and weight.

Cheers !


----------



## jdawz (May 31, 2007)

MUST be waterproof for camping.........

Princeton Tec Quad-end of story.


----------



## skyline_man (May 31, 2007)

Under $30? Go for the Ultrafire C2 HAIII from kaidomain or the U2 style from dealextreme. Cant go wrong with these lights. They give good throw and spill - ideal for camping.
Grab yourself around 4 or so 18650 while ur at it and you're all set.


----------



## Culhain (May 31, 2007)

I just got back from a long weekend camping trip.
We were car camping, but in the woods as opposed to a campgrounds. Knowing that there would be little or no artificial light in the area, I took along a small collection of lights to evaluate.

Lights that were tested, but not regularly used, were a Mag 2C LED, MiniMag 2AA LED and SureFire C2.

My Inova XO (reflector) saw the most use, but in most cases was more light than I needed. The Gerber IU continues to be a great tent light, providing ample light for sorting gear.

Had I been camping alone, with less sprawl to the campsite, the Inova X1 (second generation, reflectorized) would have been adequate for all of my needs.

Many prefer headlamps for camping, but I'm not a fan. I find the straps to be uncomfortable and the light output to be uncontrollable. My SF C2 was useful the first night in camp in reminding the headlamp users to be careful where they were pointing their head.


----------



## Blindasabat (May 31, 2007)

Good points vandrecken! I agree with you, but I use a PT EOS because I got it on clearance for $17, and was easily modded to an SV1H LuxIII and wide optic to be the perfect camp light. The Tikka XP is a nice HL.


vandrecken said:


> Petzl Tikka XP. Nothing better.
> Anything else is luxury not necessity. If you're backpacking and going to have to carry it, then you soon learn to get ruthless about unnecessary weight.
> You don't need any more than 10-20 lumens and most of the time 5 is plenty. You'll use the torch on dim more than on full.


Exactly the lightweight hiking mindset. Don't take it if you don't need it, and don't take more than you need. I did a hike last weekend, and though I am lightweight about almost everything, I still take some lights I don't need for fun. I had an extra headlight and SF L1 head on a VG FB1 to loan my girlfriend, and she liked it saying it was cute. She's a keeper.
I use my HL on low always. With the upgraded Luxeon, it still has plenty of light. Then I more often use the momentary of my flashlight (the FB1-L1, McE2S-E1-old ML1 head, or P1D CE head on Leef body this trip) for a quick burst when needed. Hmm, interesting to note those were all pieced together lights - none were stock.



vandrecken said:


> Long life candles can be nice because they have a comforting quality of light and provide a useful amount of warmth in a tent on a cold night. They can be quite safe if handled correctly.


Interesting take on candles. Makes me want to take a candle lantern on my next cold camping trip. Never thought of it warming the tent. Just need to be very careful and then extinguish it properly to minimize the smoke that usually results. That amount of smoke in a small tent could be bothersome.



vandrecken said:


> A compact high output light with a long reach such as a C3 can be useful for route finding on night hikes. Use it sparingly, not as a general purpose light.


Yup, one bright light is often useful. On my previous trip we needed a lot of light to find a lost trail at night and my small 100L Cree light did the trick. The lights I mentioned above are more compact, but almost as bright. Run time not as much of an issue, so small bright Cree/SSC lights are great for camping. The advantage of two of the three lights I took was multi-levels, so they are useful for many things. 



Culhain said:


> My SF C2 was useful the first night in camp in reminding the headlamp users to be careful where they were pointing their head.


That bothers me too when people put their light in your face when talking to you or just loking at you. I always keep mine pointed down and use the reflected light to see the people I'm camping with. I try to keep even the spill off people's faces. It is easier with my optic modded EOS.


----------



## loving light (May 31, 2007)

What about the CPF safety light? PAL


----------



## etc (May 31, 2007)

A headlamp is a good idea.

Whatever you get, standardize the batteries, for example AA. Get Energizer Lithiums for longer run time.


----------



## STYLE (May 31, 2007)

The INOVA 24/7 is the best camping light ever it seems like it lasts forever on one CR123 and has many modes. I have never seen anything like it and it's water tight and everything I just love my 24/7 and have not seen anything that could replace it at all.


----------



## aceo07 (May 31, 2007)

Remember to bring a backup light. Something small that you won't notice and will be around if you need it.

My main choices for camping are my HDS EDC U60, which is out of your budget, and my Nuwai 3watt headlamp, which someone has mentioned. I definitely recommend the headlamp.


----------



## LightScene (May 31, 2007)

Powered by 4 regulated ultrabright LEDs, the Princeton Tec Quad delivers constant brightness and four lighting modes in an ultralight waterproof housing. 
At a mere 96 grams, the Quad is the lightest in Princeton Tec's award winning line of regulated-LED headlamps. 
The LEDs built into the Quad are safe forever inside a tough waterproof housing that will survive severe impacts and water submersions up to one meter. The wide beam of the Quad is perfect for tasks around camp and is bright enough for technical scrambles and brisk runs on dark trails. 
Weight conscious users will love the Quad's sophisticated circuitry that allows the use of lithium AAA batteries. They reduce the Quad's weight to 82 grams, perform in extremely cold temperatures, and significantly increase regulated burn times on all modes. Equipped with regulated LEDs that maintain constant brightness and a battery power meter, this light just may be as smart as you are.
· Power: 21 lumens
· Lamp: 4 ultralight LEDs
· Batteries: 3 AAA Alkaline, NiMh, Lithium
· Battery Power Meter
· Burn time (high setting): Up to 50 hours on one set of fresh batteries
· Burn time (medium setting): Up to 70 hours
· Burn time (low setting): Up to 100 hours
· Burn time (flash mode): Up to 120 hours
· Beam length & pattern: Up to 30 meters (wide)
· Weight: 96 grams (82 with lithiums)
http://www.princetontec.com/products/index.php?id=9


----------



## ringzero (May 31, 2007)

frank777 said:


> I would recommend the Streamlight ProPolymer Luxeon 4AA ~ $30. The Petzl Tikka XP is my favorite headlamp. A good place to buy online is:
> http://www.brightguy.com/...Enjoy your camping trips!



+1 on the Streamlight ProPolymer Luxeon 4AA. Its hotspot is too bright to be really useful for camp chores, but it's a great spotting light and is useful for trail walking.

Also check out the Princeton Tec Quad and Eos. Both of these headlamps offer several output levels, including dimmer levels useful for longer runtimes and tasks around camp.

An excellent economy headlamp is the SL Enduro. Half the price of these Princeton Tec headlamps. It's very lightweight, waterproof, rugged, long running, and bright enough for most purposes, including walking a trail.

Check out all of these lights through the Brightguy link given above.

.


----------



## ikendu (May 31, 2007)

My wife and I have done a fair amount of car camping in boon docks locations with no electricity or facilities at all. We usually go for a week or so.

The most useful lights were the dim lights we carried.

Infinity (green)
Infinty Ultra
PT Attitude (dang... mine is lost somewhere)

We usually took along a light like the UK 4AA eLED but honestly, we hardly ever pulled it out. Maybe once out of three 1-week trips. It was nice to have though, "just in case".

Later, we got an PT Aurora headlamp which we still have and still like.

I love my SL ProPoly Lux ...but I'd never take it camping. The hotspot is simply too bright. It is wonderful fun for spot lighting distant objects though!

Also later, we got a simple, $6 Dorcy 1 AAA LED light at Walmart. THAT is the LED flashlight we use the most. It is so easy to pocket, hang on a lanyard or simply clench it in the teeth (it has a rubber collar) that we use it all the time both at home and camping.

When we camped last fall, I was wishing we had a nice little LED lantern to put on a picnic table at night. There are several on the market that look decent and reasonably priced. We've got a couple of the flourescent lights that run on either 2 or 4 AAs. We'll probably take one of those next time. They aren't rugged but for car camping they don't need to be.

So much depends on your needs. Navigating unfamiliar trails at night? Caving? Back packing?

I'm big on using AAs or AAAs so that you have your choice of inexpensive NiMH rechargables, cheap and always available alkalines or expensive but totally reliable and light lithium Evereadys. I always run on rechargeables and carry the other batteries as spares. Usually, the NiMHs carry me through the whole trip. Now that we have Eneloops they totally handle our needs.


----------



## jdawz (Jun 1, 2007)

On the Princeton Tec Quad, when camping it is luxurious to have the use of both hands. Enough light to jog down a trail in total darkness, or check the state of your steaks on the grill, or go down to low power and read a book in your tent.
I have the Quad and the equally excellent Aurora. My first Aurora had one led quit after years of hard use both camping and saltwater wade fishing at night-princeton tec sent me a brand new one......


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Jun 1, 2007)

Either the Fenix L2DCE or the P3DCE. Nothing that is either luxeon or 5mm LED can touch either of these in any catagory. I have a L2DCE that I plan on using as my camping/hiking light this summer and wouldn't even really consider anything else, but the new P3DCE is pretty nice looking as well. Chevrofreak just completed his graphs and he got over 2 regulated hours at 130 lumens!!!


----------



## ringzero (Jun 2, 2007)

adirondackdestroyer said:


> Either the Fenix L2DCE or the P3DCE.



OP asked for lights costing 30 bucks or less.



adirondackdestroyer said:


> Nothing that is either luxeon or 5mm LED can touch either of these in any catagory.



That's a pretty broad statement.

I have several Lux and 5mm LED lights that I prefer over Fenix CE lights for outdoor use. Lights that are better than the Fenix P3DCE in several catagories, IMHO.

To each his own.

.


----------



## WNG (Jun 2, 2007)

Keeping a budget in mind, and no details given on the type of camping...
HIDs, Spotlights, ROPs, etc are probably not necessary given the total darkness, their bulk and cost.

You should bring 2 light sources, as mentioned, a backup is simply smart sense.
A small headlamp of moderate output is useful for chores requiring both hands.
A River Rock 0.5W 2AAA headlamp is cheap, 2-leveled brightness, and pretty bright. Under $15 at Target, if they still carry them.
(bought mine for $3.74!)
If really tight on cash, a couple Photons/Fauxtons pinned to a headband will do.

Some of the suggestions I don't agree with. For camping, a light may encounter water. It therefore should be rugged, waterproof, and floats.
Metal bodied lights may sink to the bottom of a lake/river.
Incans too fragile and short-running. LEDs will suit your need better.

The only budget flashlight that can do all this and have multi levels, is the Craftsman Endurable 4AA, Lux-1 plus (3) 5mm Nichia, 'turtle' light.
It's rubber armored, stainless steel tubed, squat in size, lanyard-equipped. The 4AA's will last days on low mode running the Nichia LEDs. The Lux-I is reasonably bright and throws well enough for a campsite.
On sale, one can pick it up at Sears for !2.95-15.00.
At that price, you won't cry if you lose it while running away from a bear!


----------



## frasera (Jun 2, 2007)

getting a headlamp is a must. having two hands free is very handy. for a hand flashlight get something that lasts a decent number of hours.

i saw a 15 dollar led headlamp by energizer that is now a 1watt. its brand new, also has red? led flanking it..or were they just white spread beam. i forget, i saw it at either target or walmart. my old 6led energizer headlamp has worked fine and hasn't broken yet, even though its no where near as bright as my 1-3watt flashglights. 1watt for 15bucks is pretty good deal as far as i'm concerned. sure it won't take a slam against rocks or whatever, but you'll probably carry a regular flashlight as backup so no biggie. if not rugged or powerfull for your own use its probably good for the kids or whomever else.


----------



## TorchBoy (Jun 2, 2007)

Dodge said:


> You know, plenty of people manage to go camping without hundreds of dollars worth of high quality lights, and very few of them end up dead. Not in danger of losing the plot a bit here, are we?


+1. With a post like that I thought he would have to be posting from the USA, not civilised Germany. :wave:


----------



## h_nu (Jun 2, 2007)

Car camping vs. backpacking have already been mentioned and headlamps suggested. Another consideration is who you will be going camping with. I tend to leave the bright search type flashlight at home. Usually someone else will have one. I just carry a small flashlight in a shirt pocket (they have flaps and buttons so I don't lose anything) and another on a belt. Both are selected for long runtime and are useful for looking in your pack, tent, and around camp.


----------



## frasera (Jun 2, 2007)

TorchBoy said:


> +1. With a post like that I thought he would have to be posting from the USA, not civilised Germany. :wave:



i wonder if i can attach a surefire to the end of my .50 cal barret? perfect camping equipment!


----------



## Martin (Jun 2, 2007)

For electrical camping equipment, it makes sense to standardize on one battery size, preferably AA.
If lights, GPS, camera, toys, 2-way radios, shaver,... use the same type of batteries, fewer spares have to be carried.

Then, lights should use an even number of cells; most other equipment does. When interchanging cells, this avoids single leftover ones.

Following this path still leaves a lot of options, especially with the increased budget.


----------



## Martin (Jun 2, 2007)

+1 for the headlamps that have been mentioned.
Just let me add that some places have many bugs and a bright white LED headlamp attracts them nicely so that wearing such a light on the head can become unbearable.
Less of an issue with old-fashioned yellowish light bulbs or with colored light.


----------



## javafool (Jun 2, 2007)

AmbientWeather.com has the Princeton Tec Quad for $22.95 + reasonable shipping. I have ordered several things from them (including the Quad earlier today) and had great service.


----------



## defloyd77 (Jun 2, 2007)

In all of my years of camping, I have never had or needed a flashlight. There's just something about the whole being one with nature, no luxuries, using the moon, stars and fire as light that defines the whole purpose of camping. I'd just go with something small and simple that will be right with you if you really need it, like an X1, Infinity or something along those lines, a red led and some kind of flasher.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jun 2, 2007)

It's better to have it and not need it, than it is to need it and not have it.


----------



## Long John (Jun 2, 2007)

defloyd77 said:


> In all of my years of camping, I have never had or needed a flashlight.



Are you sure that you are in the right forum ...?...:lolsign:

Best regards

____
Tom


----------



## defloyd77 (Jun 3, 2007)

Long John said:


> Are you sure that you are in the right forum ...?...:lolsign:
> 
> ____
> Tom


 
Haha, I believe so, I just recently became a flashlight enthusiast and now I wont even leave my bedroom without my 3 edc lights.


----------



## greenlight (Jun 3, 2007)

Camping requires very minimal lighting. Too much and you are a distraction:thumbsdow. My gerber sonic (aaa) was optimal for my last trip. 

Still, it's fun to scan for critters and test the throw of various lights, unless there's a full moon...


----------



## Long John (Jun 3, 2007)

The word "camping" doesn't say something about the location.
I.e. I often was camping at dangerous locations in the wilderness (Africa), beside dangerous animals, sporadic humans requires a bright light at least.

Best regards

____
Tom


----------



## BlackDecker (Jun 3, 2007)

Good point about where you are camping. My last big outing was a 36 mile, 4 day backpacking trip on trails on the Tonto Platform inside of Grand Canyon Nat'l Park. I carried a Tikka XP headlamp, RR 2AAA headlamp, two 2AAA River Rock flashlights and found I had plenty of light to setup my tent after dark. It was during a period of no moon, and it was amazing how much light it appears to make to the human eye when there are no other ambient light sources.


----------



## hank (Jun 3, 2007)

Take some small red, amber or yellow light ---- that won't attract bugs.

And remember it takes fifteen or twenty minutes in the dark before the visual pigment regenerates in your retina and your night vision sensitivity recovers. 

The rods give night vision; the cones give color/day/central vision. So once your eyes are dark adapted you can see much more everywhere in your visual field _except_ right at the very center, where there are no rods at all.

http://hyperphysics.phy-astr.gsu.edu/hbase/vision/imgvis/rcdist.gif

Don't miss seeing the world at night because your light's too bright.


----------



## EV_007 (Jun 3, 2007)

frasera said:


> getting a headlamp is a must. having two hands free is very handy. for a hand flashlight get something that lasts a decent number of hours.
> 
> i saw a 15 dollar led headlamp by energizer that is now a 1watt. its brand new, also has red? led flanking it..or were they just white spread beam. i forget, i saw it at either target or walmart. my old 6led energizer headlamp has worked fine and hasn't broken yet, even though its no where near as bright as my 1-3watt flashglights. 1watt for 15bucks is pretty good deal as far as i'm concerned. sure it won't take a slam against rocks or whatever, but you'll probably carry a regular flashlight as backup so no biggie. if not rugged or powerfull for your own use its probably good for the kids or whomever else.




I agree, for around 15 bucks, this is a good choice. The 2 red LEDs are good for low light close up applications and the white flood for general area lighting and the spot for looking further down the path. This setup and a good backup handheld is the way to go.


----------



## LightScene (Jun 3, 2007)

Since there are many recommendations here to get a headlamp for camping, it's worth pointing out that headlamps are also quite useful around the house for tasks where you need extra light and both hands free. As you get up in age, more and more tasks fit this description. I bought mine for reading and was surprised at how useful it is for other things.


----------



## tyler582 (Jun 3, 2007)

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/163942

Dont know if you saw this... :thinking:. I made a very similar thread a month ago. Anyways, its a bit over $30 but I ended up getting the 3 D-cell Maglite in LED. Its got crazy battery life (like 20 hrs to 50%) and its brighter than most other flashlights. The only drawback is the weight/size... But it fits into any crack in your pack, so the size isnt really a problem. If you're a man, youll take the wieght too . Just dont get black, its hard to find at night.

That much light in a more compact package will cost you lots more, I think.

Oh yeah, and buy a headlamp first... I have the PT EOS and I would never go anywhere without it. Headlamps are a must. EOS goes for $42 at Mountain Equiptment Coop here in Winnipeg.

-Tyler


----------



## 42 (Jun 3, 2007)

I found a small black 1 AA 1 watt light made by River Rock at Target for ~$22. It may not have HA III anodizing or a glass lens, but it has a nice white spot decent spill. Perfect for a camping trip.

42


----------



## Carabidae (Jun 3, 2007)

I went on a camping/trout fishing trip last weekend and i brought my ROP, terralux seoul dropin mag and DX 1aa seoul light to try. The ROP was overkill for most things other than dropping some jaws and only came in usefull a few times, the terralux mag was great for a lot of things and adjustable so it was the most versatile, the dx light was excellent for around the camp and tent. I didnt bring my fenix or surefires on this trip to try, maybe the next one


----------



## scottaw (Jun 3, 2007)

Just got back from camping, and once again the headlamp saw the most use. But on this trip i did have my first test of my cree lights, wow, when you need to find something in the woods, 240 lumens totally destroys the 60 from the headlamp. First time i was 60 i was amazed, but if you can go bigger, i found it handy.


----------



## carrot (Jun 5, 2007)

On this budget I recommend a Fenix E0 with its insane 9+ hour runtime for $20 and/or the Petzl E+Lite mini headlamp for $30. Campmor may still have the E+Lite on sale for $22. Pick up extra batteries for either. You won't be dissatisfied with either.


----------



## Joseph13 (Jun 6, 2007)

underconstruction said:


> Hi guys, im pretty new to the world of flashlights. I am looking for the best camping flashlight. I go on trips that are usualy 3 or more days so I need something with good run time. And I cant spend over $30. Any suggestions? Also, any suggestions for a head lamp?


 
Underconstruction,
I would highly recomend a "dummycord" also refered to as a lanyard. If you buy a handheld light with a hole or attachment point use it for a cord/lanyard long enough to go from yor waist to full arms reach. tie to your belt or belt loop on trousers. When not holding the light,tuck the lanyard into your pants so it will not catch on anything. Also put some kind of key ring or breakaway in the lanyard, you dont want to be stuck to your light in certain (life threatening) situations. (*pleae note: lanyard can be anything from light cord to 8-10 lb.test fishing line. If fishing line is used the line itself will break in an emergency.)

If you get a hand held without an attachment point, tye a knot to the light's body, lay long end of lanyard on body and tape in place with duct tape or athletic tape, fold lanyard back over the first wrap of tape and tape a second time.

I have been on alot of camping trips and had to make lots of custom lanyards for specific tasks others in my goup were performing.

If youend up geting a head lamp please think about the fishing line lanyard, just incase!:twothumbs

All that, overprotective bigbrother type stuff, aside hope you have a great time!

Oh, one more thing, most single strap type headlamps can be folded to function as a handel with thub and index finger operating the switch, kind of reminds me of a handheld!:naughty:


----------



## Burgess (Jun 6, 2007)

to Joseph13 --

that's a *great idea* about having a "safety lanyard" on yer' headlamp.

Often thought about doing something similar. But never did.

Glad to see your recommendation. :thumbsup:


To the OP: a small amount of light is often adequate in many situations.

And once in a while, you'll want a "What the hell was THAT noise" really-bright flashlight.


----------



## Gryffin (Jul 16, 2007)

carrot said:


> ...or the Petzl E+Lite mini headlamp for $30. Campmor may still have the E+Lite on sale for $22.



+1 on the E+Lite! I got one right after my last post in this thread, and a couple of my friends who are heavily into backpacking have fallen in love with it. It's not gonna light up the woods like daylight, but the red LEDs are damn handly, the runtime is decent, and you just can't beat it for utility and light weight.


----------



## FlashSpyJ (Jul 16, 2007)

when and if you do get to spend over $30 I and many other here would recommend you the SureFire A2! its a bit over $30 but its a really nice light, took me a while before folks here finally convinced me to get one, thanks guys for pushing me over the edge!


----------



## BlackDecker (Jul 16, 2007)

FlashSpyJ said:


> when and if you do get to spend over $30 I and many other here would recommend you the SureFire A2! its a bit over $30 but its a really nice light, took me a while before folks here finally convinced me to get one, thanks guys for pushing me over the edge!



a BIT over $30 is a BIT of a stretch. $195 is a LOT over


----------



## metlarules (May 27, 2008)

Hiking/backpacking=Headlamp
Car camping=Flashlight

For a headlamp I would use a Princeton Tec eos with the interchangable lens(red,clear,blue)
For a flashlight in that price range I don't thing you will do much better than a 2aa minimag with a arcmania super mjled(again with red lense) for carrying on you. A MagLed 3 or 4 d can be had for less than $30 shipped on amazon.com. Tough as nails and super runtime.
Another good area light is the Coleman 8d led lantern with cree led.


----------



## greenlight (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm going for a six night trip and I picked out these flashlights to take:


----------



## AusKipper (Jun 4, 2009)

Lol, Underconstruction hasnt posted in over 2 years (to this thread) and still we are rambling on 

If your still listening, can I recommend Fenix TK20?


----------



## vali (Jun 4, 2009)

greenlight said:


> I'm going for a six night trip and I picked out these flashlights to take:



No headlamps?


----------



## greenlight (Jun 4, 2009)

vali said:


> No headlamps?


I own a headlamp, but I haven't seen it in years. The batteries are likely corroded. I must have left it with some camping gear, but never can find it.

I find that I don't ever use a headlamp when camping. By the time it gets dark I'm ready to sit by the campfire and then go to bed. I can do that all with a little flashlight. 

It might be good for reading in the tent, but I manage with a flashlight.

One of the guys has an old headlamp and he's constantly blinding me with it. I guess it can't be angled down. I'm not a big fan.


----------



## iapyx (Jun 4, 2009)

hank said:


> And remember it takes fifteen or twenty minutes in the dark before the visual pigment regenerates in your retina and your night vision sensitivity recovers.


 
Unless you are colourblind. Then your eyes adapt faster.


----------



## Blindasabat (Jun 4, 2009)

(I'm) Going camping soon, so I'll do some thinking out loud here.

1) If limited to only one light (ultralight pack for long hiking trip) with my buddies light as backup (we do that a lot - "my backup compass/knife/light is your compass/knife/light") then I would take my PT EOS because it has a good tint & good beam. I don't like 3AAA lights, but the EOS covers bases & shares AAA's with my mini GPS (if I took that). I would take a Photon Freedom as my own backup anyway... This option or scenario would never happen anymore though. 

2) If I can take two small lights, I'd go to the Zebralight H30 & Nitecore EX10 - both small flexible CR123 lights. This is still a very small, light hiking setup. And still the Photon would tag along, it's to small & useful not to.

3) Keeping it small, but adding a few: MJP Extreme III and the Nuwai AAA light headlight strap to use this as a headlight & Jil CR2.

4) Adding on to this, I would take a SF E2L, Creemator, or equivalent modded KX head on a Fivemeaga or Moddoo 18500 body, my SuperNova SSC high CRI KL optic, my K2 TFFC L1 capable of 300L, and maybe the Malkoff M60W in the VG F2 head on an 18500 body.

No lights over 5" (127mm) long but I still will have more than enough throw for camping.


----------



## Blindasabat (Jun 4, 2009)

I have found a lot of people don't practice good headlight etiquette and end up blind others all the time. That is one think I don't like about overly floody headlights. All headlights need a shade over the top. I hate being rude to others as much as I don't like them being rude to me, so I try to avoid it.


greenlight said:


> One of the guys has an old headlamp and he's constantly blinding me with it. I guess it can't be angled down. I'm not a big fan.


----------



## Burgess (Jun 6, 2009)

Wow, been exactly *2 years* since my last post in this thread.


Amazing, how Tempus Fugits.




_


----------



## ilLUMENati (Jun 6, 2009)

scottaw said:


> Ok, you have $30 and you're going camping. Lets not break the budget like we always try to do here.... I personally NEED a headlamp when i go camping, have a lot of stuff to do with my hands. So lets spend $10 on that, wal-mart, target, etc all have some sort of headlamp in the $10 range. Nothing fancy, not super bright, but get one that runs on AA, those coin cells can get expensive. So we have $20 left, why not a mag 2D (or whichever # of cells you prefer) Yes yes i know everyone is going to hate me for saying to but a regular old incan mag, but i know at lowe's they're $16. Have you ever broken a mag? Me either, it'll work when you need it. So we've spent about $25 now, spend your other $5 on the batteries and enjoy your trip. Now we don't have any "throw monsters" or "10 day runtimes" but once you light your fire, you shouldn't need much light in the immediate area. If you go hiking, carry your lights, but leave them off and walk by the moonlight. And if you get in some trouble, shine your mag, and swing it. Have a great trip.



I'm gonna have to second this guy. He gave you the most practical answer, and I would bet you it was one you already thought of but just wasn't sure.

Sometimes we get too caught up with our knowledge base here in CPF and give answers that only manage to complicate things even further.


----------



## DaveG (Jun 6, 2009)

The light I always love is the Pak-lite,get two basic models plus extra 9-v batteries.The cost is under your $30. price point.


----------



## rigormootis (Jun 6, 2009)

Right now I pair a Zebralight 501w with a Fenix L2T body/TC + LxD-Q5 head. 

I just "upgraded" from a Zebralight H50-Q5 and I may replace the Fenix with a 2AA Quark after I get to play with on...but we'll have to see. The only other thing I need batts for when I backpack/canoe/camp is my 2AA-fed Garmin GPS. Then again, the GPS is a luxury anyway as I still plot eveything with a compass & map first anyway (use it or lose it, right?).


----------



## Blindasabat (Jun 6, 2009)

rigormootis said:


> ..the GPS is a luxury anyway as I still plot eveything with a compass & map first anyway (use it or lose it, right?).


:bow: Right!


----------



## greenlight (Jun 29, 2009)

rigormootis said:


> Then again, the GPS is a luxury anyway as I still plot eveything with a compass & map first anyway (use it or lose it, right?).


Dad took his GPS on our rafting trip and I couldn't even get him to set ONE waypoint for me to locate our campsites. He was afraid to use it. I realized that I could take a snapshot of the gps screen, but he didn't mention that he had brought it until FOUR DAYS INTO THE TRIP. Grrr.

My brother asked him for a flashlight to bring and he gave him a 3c Streamlight. DO NOT TAKE YOUR 3C STREAMLIGHT camping. It's just too big.

I mostly used my gerber firecracker. It's a great all-around camp light.


----------



## Centropolis (Jun 29, 2009)

If you're camping and you're only bringing one light, it would be most useful to bring a headlamp......like many of us have said already.

If you really want a flashlight, the Microstream would be a good one to look into. Get the 2 x AAA version for longer runtime.


----------



## defloyd77 (Jun 29, 2009)

greenlight said:


> I mostly used my gerber firecracker. It's a great all-around camp light.



That Firecracker sure is a unique light, I too use mine a lot. I wonder how good Gerber's new Option series is, IIRC they too uses a TIR optic and the single cell is 50 lumens.


----------



## mazingerz9 (Jun 30, 2009)

Besides a flashlight, make sure you put your spare batteries in something that is waterproof. Perhaps, the cheapest thing to do is put them in two sandwich bags, one inside another.

It's not a good idea to carry batteries without protecting them from moisture.


----------



## rigormootis (Jun 30, 2009)

greenlight said:


> Dad took his GPS on our rafting trip and I couldn't even get him to set ONE waypoint for me to locate our campsites.



Maybe it was a lesson for you in disguise? 
I feel a bit silly every time I turn mone on - like I'm cheating myself. After never needing one to navigate in my 9 years in the Marine Corps, I truely see GPS as a crutch -- and one that is all too easy to become dependent upon.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Jul 1, 2009)

Definitely go for the Princeton Tec Quad headlight. It's on sale for $19.99 at REI and and their online site REI.com. If you're looking for something at a higher price point, The PT EOS (50 lumen Rebel version)is even better. It's a little brighter with whiter light and a great beam pattern for the outdoors. Both headlights are waterproof, regulated so they can use lithiums, and have three well spread out brightness settings. I have been using both of these headlights pretty much exclusively for my backpacking trips since they came out. 

Few headlights are that lightweight, regulated, bright, efficient, and waterproof. The Black Diamond Spot and the Petzl Tikka/Zippa headlights aren't waterproof or regulated, and use PWM for dimming (they flicker on lower settings). The BD Spot wasn't even tough enough for backpacking. Part of the lens on mine broke off while being transported in an outside pocket of a daypack on a hike. There was nothing else in the pocket and the light was in no way crushed. It's plastic is too weak for serious use. The EOS and Quad use polycarbonate lenses that are recessed for protection. The l.e.d.s and circuitry are sealed off from the battery compartment so they are protected when changing batteries in wet environments. The BD Spot has a non-sealed hole that exposes the circuitry and the battery compartment to the elements. It is in no way "stormproof" as the packaging suggests. The Petzl Tikka/Zippa lights aren't sealed as well as the EOS/Quad headlights but I have never heard of one failing from getting wet. A friend of mine has been using a Tikka Plus for backpacking the John Muir Trail and he hasn't switched to any other light yet. Out of all these headlights mentioned, the Petzl lights are probably made to last the longest so I wouldn't rule them out if you don't mind a light without regulation and don't use lithium batteries. They have the strongest plastic case and the l.e.d.s are not overrun. Of course, that means they are dimmer than the Quad and EOS lights and a little heavier since you can't use lithiums.


----------



## Skyeye (Jul 1, 2009)

I got a Coast LEDLenser Camp Light from Academy the other day. It is designed for campers. It uses 2AA's and has tight cluster of 3 Nichia LED's for very bright white light. It has really decent throw and with the included lucite bar you screw it on the front and hang it in the tent or camper. The good thing about this light is it's really not much bigger than a standard pocket pen light and puts out at least 3x the lumen's of a standard AA Maglite. It's all aluminum, waterproof and has a side mount momentary/full on switch. Comes with a nice pouch and carabiner. They normally sell them for $18 but I got mine for half off. 

See here:


----------



## trvonder (Jul 1, 2009)

ZebraLight H501. Can use as a headlamp or handheld. Can hang it from a tree, clip it to a tent, set in on a table. 1 AA battery.


----------

